# Are Package Sets Any Good



## HEEDFULBEEF2020 (Jun 6, 2020)

Afternoon, 

I’m looking for some advice please.

I have been playing golf on and off now for 10+ years now but I am still using the first set of clubs which were bought by my parents as a gift which ended up being ladies club. 

I have recently made the decision to play more golf and was going to purchase new clubs, I have been looking at package sets as I’m not really sure what is best for my game and have a high handicap. 

The package sets I have been looking at vary from £300-£600, Ben sayers or Cobra. But I’m wondering if package sets are actually worth the money you pay? 

Any opinions would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## IainP (Jun 6, 2020)

I suspect most advice on here would be okay for a complete starter, but if you've played a bit then maybe 2nd hand route may be better - but that has it's own complications.

I've not watched this, but it has seemed popular


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2020)

They can be fine, depends on how serious you're going to be about playing.
If you're going to play more and keep playing more then I'd probably go a different route 
Decent 2nd hand gear could provide better value.
A decent set of irons can be had for a couple of hundred, a driver for less than 100, a fairway for 60-70, a hybrid for the same,  a couple of wedges @40 quid each, a putter for a touch more.
Add a bag and some balls and some footwear and you're ready to go.
Some Pro shops have 2nd hand bins and they'll be able to help you out
American Golf shops do too and they should reopen 15th of the month.
Golfbidder is a great site for browsing and making up sets, can be a touch more expensive though.


----------



## HEEDFULBEEF2020 (Jun 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			I suspect most advice on here would be okay for a complete starter, but if you've played a bit then maybe 2nd hand route may be better - but that has it's own complications.

I've not watched this, but it has seemed popular







Click to expand...

I’ve started following this channel recently. Some really good tips, just you always hear good and bad about everything.


----------



## HEEDFULBEEF2020 (Jun 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They can be fine, depends on how serious you're going to be about playing.
If you're going to play more and keep playing more then I'd probably go a different route
Decent 2nd hand gear could provide better value.
A decent set of irons can be had for a couple of hundred, a driver for less than 100, a fairway for 60-70, a hybrid for the same,  a couple of wedges @40 quid each, a putter for a touch more.
Add a bag and some balls and some footwear and you're ready to go.
Some Pro shops have 2nd hand bins and they'll be able to help you out
American Golf shops do too and they should reopen 15th of the month.
Golfbidder is a great site for browsing and making up sets, can be a touch more expensive though.
		
Click to expand...

I have also been told that but i dong really know what’s best too look for really.  I was looking online at Cobra XL Speed Full Set for £549. But again, I don’t know whether this is good value for money. Main reason is also that I can that these out on a monthly plan also.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

HEEDFULBEEF2020 said:



			I have also been told that but i dong really know what’s best too look for really.  I was looking online at Cobra XL Speed Full Set for £549. But again, I don’t know whether this is good value for money. Main reason is also that I can that these out on a monthly plan also.
		
Click to expand...

Have a chat with a pro at a range or club regarding the second hand clubs. A lot of the second hand stores (Golfbidder, golfclubs4cash) offer monthly payment schemes but there are some good deals out there


----------

